

Two photons strongly coupled by glass fiber - anigbrowl
http://phys.org/news/2014-11-photons-strongly-coupled-glass-fiber.html

======
Gravityloss
I'm surprised this link didn't get any more traction. Optical computing has
extremely high potential. If nothing else, it does not need routing.

~~~
anigbrowl
Probably because I submitted it at lunchtime.

